# Runtastic et l'app pour  Watch



## Simix (19 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, question rapide. Est-ce que je peux partir seulement avec mon  Watch pour une course avec Runtastic. Est-ce que l'Apple watch va gérer le GPS? 

Merci


----------



## Simix (20 Septembre 2016)

Ok ... je viens de faire le test

Non. Runtastic ne fonctionne pas seul. 

J'ai également essayé Runkeeper et Nike+ qui eux fonctionne seul. 

Bien hâte de voir si Runtastic va réagir rapidement.


----------



## fousfous (20 Septembre 2016)

Ça fait depuis l'année dernière que les applications peuvent s'utiliser seul, donc si runtastic n'est pas encore à jour c'est qu'ils ne s'emmerdent pas
Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser activité qui est très efficace


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (17 Octobre 2016)

Suite au ticket que j'ai ouvert à l'assistance Runtastic :
"As Apple watch 2 is GPS and hearth rate equipped, will Runtastic watch app be able to track an activity without the connected iphone ? (as Nike+ App is already able to..)"


Voilà la réponse que je viens de recevoir : (ils remontent au chef du produit la demande)

"At the moment it is still necessary to have the watch connected with the phone.I don't have any information right now if or when it will be possible to only use the watch for tracking activities.However, I will gladly forward your wish to our product managers for further consideration."


----------



## cam76 (18 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça fait depuis l'année dernière que les applications peuvent s'utiliser seul, donc si runtastic n'est pas encore à jour c'est qu'ils ne s'emmerdent pas
> Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser activité qui est très efficace


pas aussi efficace que Runtastic, désolé ... ou est la vitesse au km ? la vitesse max ? pourquoi siri nous fait pas un petit bilan au km quand on court ? c'est vraiment pas terrible ... merci pour ton retour L0uis-Cl@ude


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (18 Octobre 2016)

cam76 a dit:


> merci pour ton retour L0uis-Cl@ude


Je vous tiendrai au courant si j'ai du nouveau, car le ticket n'a pas été fermé après cette réponse de la responsable de l'assistance.


----------



## Sylvain78120 (29 Octobre 2016)

Seulement la SERIE 2 de l'Apple Watch peu être utilisé seule "en GPS" il me semble donc je suppose qu'avec la dernière des Watch présenté il y a 3 mois on doit pouvoir faire cela. 
Moi avec ma série 1 Sport, je dois avoir l'iphone à coté pour calculer le GPS, les distances, etc. 

Pour être complet sur l'application RUNSTATIC, j'ai eu des bug récemment quand on a fini une activité, quand on partage sur facebook, le processus plante, il faut le re-partager via l'app sur iphone. Bizarre.


----------



## christdx (10 Novembre 2016)

meme chose pour Strava on attend la mise a jour debut 2017 ... 
Pourquoi l'apple watch n'est pas capable d'afficher la vitesse mais seulement l'allure?


----------



## Seba65 (20 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
J'utilise Runtastic pro et comme vous, j'attends avec impatience une nouvelle mise à jour... j'espère trouver le vitesse et non le temps au km, l'indépendance à l'iPhone pour le GPS...
J'ai rencontré un pb, lors de mes premières sorties avec mon Apple Watch , je.avais les indications sur le cardio en direct puis en bilan sur l'application et depuis quelques temps je n'arrive plus à l'avoir... je me demande si il faut télécharger le.appli runtastic cardio... ou changer totalement d'appli vu les manques que Runtastic commence à présenter!
Auriez vous des infos sur ces points?
Merci


----------



## StevenStarckM (28 Janvier 2017)

Salut,

Je te conseille d'utiliser Nike Run Club...[emoji106]


----------



## Karamazow (15 Février 2017)

Fervent utilisateur de Runtastic Pro, j'attends comme vous la mise à jour de l'application qui permettra l'indépendance de l'Apple Watch 2 !


----------



## lolinetteu (20 Février 2017)

Bonjour :

Message de l'équipe Runtastic : 
"_The standalone function of the Apple Watch Series 2 is of course very important to us here at Runtastic because we know that our loyal users are waiting for it. That’s why we have already put this project on the roadmap for 2017. Stay tuned!_"

https://help.runtastic.com/hc/en-us/articles/211869569-Runtastic-on-Apple-Watch-Series-2-


----------



## stéphane83000 (20 Février 2017)

Depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'app je dois la killer pour la lancer directe depuis l'Apple Watch pfffff


----------



## Karamazow (21 Février 2017)

lolinetteu a dit:


> Bonjour :
> 
> Message de l'équipe Runtastic :
> "_The standalone function of the Apple Watch Series 2 is of course very important to us here at Runtastic because we know that our loyal users are waiting for it. That’s why we have already put this project on the roadmap for 2017. Stay tuned!_"
> ...



Très bonne nouvelle !

Dès que l'application est mise à jour pour l'Apple Watch v2, je considérerai très sérieusement l'achat de cette montre !


----------



## lolinetteu (21 Février 2017)

Karamazow a dit:


> Très bonne nouvelle !
> 
> Dès que l'application est mise à jour pour l'Apple Watch v2, je considérerai très sérieusement l'achat de cette montre !



Tu peux d'ores et déjà l'acheter : sois tu utilise Runtastic avec le téléphone pas loin (dans une poche par exemple), sois tu utilise une autre appli (comme Runkeeper par exemple) et tu importe ensuite les données dans Runtastic.


----------



## Karamazow (21 Février 2017)

lolinetteu a dit:


> Tu peux d'ores et déjà l'acheter : sois tu utilise Runtastic avec le téléphone pas loin (dans une poche par exemple), sois tu utilise une autre appli (comme Runkeeper par exemple) et tu importe ensuite les données dans Runtastic.



Tu peux importer les données dans Runtastic ? Je ne savais pas ! Y a-t-il des données qui ne sont pas importées ? Ou tout y est ? Par exemple le tracé sur la carte ? Merci


----------



## lolinetteu (23 Février 2017)

Karamazow a dit:


> Tu peux importer les données dans Runtastic ? Je ne savais pas ! Y a-t-il des données qui ne sont pas importées ? Ou tout y est ? Par exemple le tracé sur la carte ? Merci



Oui biensur ! Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois depuis mes activités Runkeeper vers Runtastic. Je l'ai fait depuis leur site respectif.


----------



## Karamazow (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'étais en relation avec les développeurs de Runtastic pour savoir quand ils sortiraient la mise à jour de l'application permettant de sortir courir uniquement avec sa montre. 

Il y a quelques jours ils m'ont annoncé avoir publié la mise à jour nécessitant WatchOS 4. 

Pour des raisons propres à des modifications sur l'application Musique de WatchOS, je suis resté pour l'instant sur watchOS3. 

Or voici ci-dessous un lien vers Mac4ever, vous verrez que les commentaires des utilisateurs ne sont pas bons du tout !!!

L'application Runtastic devient autonome sur l'Apple Watch: http://mac4ever.com/125357/[URL]

C...e !

Quels sont vos retours de votre côté ?


----------



## DuBrechaud (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Avec cette nouvelle AW série 3, quelle app conseillez-vous pour la course à pied sachant que j'aimerais pouvoir, comme avec ma Garmin, préparer des séances, en fractionné ou pas, les mette sur mon AW, qu'elle vibre ou fasse bing quand je dois accélérer, ... bref une vraie app pour courir.
Merci de votre aide.
Pepito


----------



## prollet (29 Septembre 2017)

bonjour,
est ce qu'il est possible d'utiliser sur l'AW l'app runtastic et l'app Exercice en même temps (juste histoire de comparer les données)?
merci. Pierre


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2017)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonjour,
> L'application Runtastic devient autonome sur l'Apple Watch... Quels sont vos retours de votre côté ?


premier test:
interface AW moins jolie qu’exercice, sur un parcours escarpé l'altimétrie n'est pas fiable, la barre de la fréquence cardiaque est pas mal, l'interface sur pc est une horreur, un vrai arbre de noël avec des pubs partout, tout est fait pour passer a la version pro.
le résumé sur activité ne montre par les km intermédiaires, manque une alerte fréquence cardiaque

je suis très satisfait d'exercice sauf pour la courbe que Runstatic fourni (altitude, fréquence cardiaque, vitesse), mais son imprécision de l'altimétrie et ses pubs intrusives gâchent le plaisir.

cet avis est a relativiser car je n'ai fait qu'une seule sortie.
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2017)

prollet a dit:


> bonjour,
> est ce qu'il est possible d'utiliser sur l'AW l'app runtastic et l'app Exercice en même temps (juste histoire de comparer les données)?
> merci. Pierre


sachant que les données sont issues du même capteur qu'apple ouvre aux applications tierces, je ne vois pas l’intérêt ?


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2017)

J’ai testé : marche pas, la 2eme application lancée ferme la 1ère


----------



## jackpote (11 Octobre 2017)

Comment expliqué la différence de kilomètre sur un meme parcours entre Runtastic sur Iphone et app exercice sur la watch série 3 ? 

Sur un test de 2,5Km j’ai 150 metres de différences. (En moins sur l’app exercice).


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2017)

Combien de tests ?
As tu fais le test entre 2 parcours exercice ?
Expliquer er


----------



## jackpote (12 Octobre 2017)

J’ai fait un test en lançant en même temps et au même endroit Runtastic à partir de l’application iPhone (donc gps iPhone) et l’application exercice sur la watch (donc gps Watch). 

J’ai arrêter les deux application au même endroit en même temps. 

Et j’ai eu une différence de 150 mètres en moins sur l’application exercice. Et cela sur une courte distance de environ 2,5km. J’imagine que sur une distance plus importante la différence de mesure aurai augmentée.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2017)

Tu as trop de paramètres différents 
Matériel et logiciel 
Dichotomie est ton amie


----------

